# Word 2007 - Neue Rechtschreibung



## x_Red_Eagle_x (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Umstieg auf das neue Word 2007 und das nennt sich die neue Rechtschreibung.

In den Word-Optionen->Dokumentenprüfung kann man ja bei "Deutsch:Neue Rechtschreibung verwenden" ein Häkchen setzten.

Leider wird bei mir ein muss zum muß und ein dass zum daß, was auf dauer, wenn man einen längeren Text schreibt ziemlich lästig wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich noch probieren kann?

lg


----------

